
Google Launches SERP Menus - mjfern
http://blog.intigi.com/google-launches-serp-menus/
======
pdx
The field of Search Engine Optimization may someday encompass countermeasures
to prevent search engines from scraping too effectively. It's likely to
continue to be an arms race as the search engines become better and the web
masters adapt, but that adaptation may someday be geared at hindering, not
helping, the search engine to increase non-robot traffic to the site.

~~~
epoxyhockey
In general, this is tactic is called Cloaking:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloaking>

I believe that Google Search frowns upon this practice. Though, one can argue
that there are different shades of gray, especially when supporting different
display types and sizes, or when presenting different pages depending on the
referrer.

------
magicalist
"Google A/B tests SERP Menus"

They are kind of an interesting solution, but it seems like it might be better
suited to only showing up when you click on "more from this domain" (but at
that point the whole results page is for that domain, so it could probably be
organized differently).

